# Bear taxidermists/processors in N. Ga.



## 1eyefishing (Aug 30, 2018)

I would like to get a list together of taxidermists and/or processors that are in close proximity to Bear territory in North Georgia.
A few years ago, I arrowed a bear on a Saturday evening hunt and it took me till nearly midnight to get home with him on my tailgate. On Sunday morning, I could find no one to deal with, and wound up dropping off my bear to a shade tree taxidermist who was the only one who could deal with it on a Sunday. Long story short, I got ripped off, as he claimed that the pelt never was returned to him from the tannery. I was out about $500 (the upfront payment of approximately half the cost of a rug).

I'm hoping for a list of possibilities that I can get a bear to quickly in order to avoid spoilage. I would like a full rug with the head and the claws intact, but I'm afraid of butchering the cape in the woods. Would like some place to be able to drop off a whole beer to get it properly caped and preferably close enough to the kill site that the meat does not spoil in the meantime.
I recently talked to John Crane with Crane's Taxidermy about this and he assured me that I had his number to drop the bear off at any time. But from the mountains to my home in Roswell and then to Acworth is still probably 3 hours travel time after whatever time it takes to get the bear on the tailgate.
I'm looking for a reputable service someplace closer to the kill. Preferably no further south than Dawson County. I hunt the regular places, occasionally around Cohutta and Blue Ridge WMA, but mostly a little more eastward.
Who can I count on?
Thanks in advance...


----------



## Tio Hey Seuss (Aug 30, 2018)

I've taken a few to Georgia Mountain Processing in Mt. Airy. He's taken good care of me every time. 706-778-9446


----------



## jbogg (Aug 30, 2018)

I have never used them, but I have heard nothing but good things about McClure‘s deer processing in Blairsville Georgia.  I know they will take in bears, and I believe hogs as well.  Also, as far as taxidermist go, Chris Carter with trophy taker taxidermy in Cornelia does a great job,  his prices are reasonable,  and he is very easy to deal with.


----------



## twincedargap (Aug 30, 2018)

I had a good experience w/dropping my bear for processing, fast, good service, McClures's - Blairsville.  706-781-7205, or mph 706-781-5355


----------



## oatmeal1 (Aug 30, 2018)

jbogg said:


> I have never used them, but I have heard nothing but good things about McClure‘s deer processing in Blairsville Georgia.  I know they will take in bears, and I believe hogs as well.  Also, as far as taxidermist go, Chris Carter with trophy taker taxidermy in Cornelia does a great job,  his prices are reasonable,  and he is very easy to deal with.


Chris does great work. He did a great job on a bear and a buck for me!


----------



## Christian hughey (Aug 30, 2018)

Pics of there work would be good to if anyone has one on the wall already they would like to show off. I am also looking to preserve my kill perfectly and don't want some shade tree joker or someone that's just used to doin deer and ducks and whatnot! To butcher my first bear


----------



## Killer Kyle (Aug 30, 2018)

I've spoken to Chris from Trophy Taker a number of times personally. I have not utilized his services, bit have inquired about his rates. They are reasonable. I have no interest in a rug, but think a fur-on hide would ne a neat throw for a sofa in a mancave or something like that. I think he quoted me +-$400.00 or so on a 300 lb bear, but that was two years ago. He outsources the hides, but I thought that price sounded reasonable enough. He's got a good reputation aroumd here. I think he'd be a food bet for a a taxidermist. Maybe drop the bear off at McClures for skinning and processing, and drop off hide with Chris on the way down. That'd probably make a winning combo for you.


----------



## Cwb19 (Aug 30, 2018)

Chris has done two bear rugs for us did a great job


----------



## whitetailfreak (Aug 30, 2018)

Greg Gallman at Sportsmaster Taxidermy in Chatsworth is outstanding.


----------



## Christian hughey (Aug 31, 2018)

Nice!


----------



## 1eyefishing (Sep 2, 2018)

Bump.
I visited McClure's this weekend just to make sure I knew where it was.
It sure seems like the place to go. It was spotless clean and one of the brothers was in the place getting things ready to roll. Spoke to the other brother on the phone before that. Sure are nice guys.
Thanks to all for the info...


----------



## CornStalker (Sep 2, 2018)

Chris Carter did a bear for me two seasons ago. I skinned the bear for a rug, but upon further inspection, it was clear that it would not be a nice rug. The sow had a very bare chest and thin elsewhere. I opted for a shoulder mount and Chris did a nice job with it. The skinning job was not optimal for the shoulder mount, so he had to do some sewing of the cuts. All in all, he did a great job for what he was given.

I got mine with the mouth closed. For some reason, it just seems more fitting that the ferocious, biting teeth that so many people opt for. I've never seen a black bear look like that in the wild, and it felt more natural with the mouth close. A majestic, elusive animal...he nail it.


----------



## jbogg (Sep 2, 2018)

I have not had the opportunity to have Chris Carter work on a bear yet, but the couple of bucks he has done for me turned out well.  All of the bears I have seen in his shop looked good as well.  Last year he had a blond grizzly full body mount in his shop and it looked amazing.  If I am able to get a black bear over 150lbs with a decent hide I will have the hide tanned, and the skull bleached.


----------

